# Britannia Royal Naval College



## David Worth

Today they are celebrating the centenary of the College, there is a special book out at £25 and well worth obtaining about the History of the College. I do wonder just how much longer the Royal Navy or rather the MoD will keep it open - there are Cadets there from all over the world and it is acknowledged as the finist Naval College in the world.
David


----------



## John_F

David,
Dartmouth is my second home & I'm there today. It has been a great day with the College throwing open its gates to the public plus laying on other entertainment such as helicopter fly pasts & tours over HMS Pembroke. In addition, Dartmouth was graced with the presence of the tall ship cruise liner, Sea Cloud. She made a marvellous sight as she entered the Dart this morning. The town has been almost as busy as it is in Regatta week (still to come) or New Year's Eve.
The future of the College has often come under the microscope in the last decade or two. It turns out the finest naval officers in the world & must now bring in quite a bit of foreign currency as well. I'm not sure how often its future is reviewed but i would think that it must be at least once during a government's term in office. It would seem inevitable that eventually she will become a property developer's dream & be turned into luxury apartments with own gym & swimming pool, etc.
Kind regards,
John_f


----------

